# Suggestions for GTX 1060 Build



## anky (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I was planning to build the system about 7-8 months back, but that plan got postponed due to some financial reasons.
Now, I am all final to get build the PC. I was waiting for GTX 1060 for a while and sicne it has arrived sooner than expected, I can finally start on that.

Please suggest me all the things for PC

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
 Ans: Gaming, should run all the latest games at at least 40-50 FPS in Ultra at 1080 or 2k (more on this later), Programming (Android studio/eclipse, atmega) , movies (not much)

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
* Ans: 70k (including a nice and sleek table)

*3. Planning to overclock?*
 Ans: No (maybe yes for future)

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
 Ans: Windows 7 and 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
 Ans: 1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
 Ans: Yes, what res monitor should I buy? 1080 or 1440? please advice me no this, GTX 1060 is performing very well on 1080 and giving surprising good results in 1440 also. Would not like to buy monitor again in future so for future proofing is 1440 good ? how ill games at 1080 run on 1440 res monitor?

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
 Ans: Keyboard and Mouse.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
 Ans: 1st week of August

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
 Ans: Will be done by Me. I don't have much practical experience in PC building but I have opened up my laptop parts many times and am aware of these things.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
 Ans: Pune, Can go to Mumbai also if parts are available cheaper there. Open to online shops.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
 Ans: Would love a monitor which is not harsh to eyes but cannot compromise on gaming experience


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 22, 2016)

No overclocking for this budget. Since you need the whole package.

Intel Core i5-6500 6M - 15.1k
ASRock B150M Pro4 - 7.1k
G-Skill RAM 8gb - 2.6k
WD Purple 1tb - 3.7k
Zotac GTX 1060 - 25k
Corsair VS450 450W- 2.4k
Antec X1-T Gaming Cabinet - 2.9k
Keyboard + mouse - 1k
Dell S2240L - 10k

This is 70k

Speakers - 0k, no sound for you. 
Computer table - keep on the floor 

Enjoy.


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2016)

1440 monitor won't fit in this budget. Either you have to increase your budget or stick with 1080.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 23, 2016)

IMO 70K feels like a low budget for your requirements.
Can you up your budget a bit?(10-15k)
Or will you compromise on the gaming prowess?
Your whole build would vary based on this decision.

Ps- Don't get a 1440p monitor.
Not worth it with 1060.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2016)

*Budget - 72.2K (Modified) (Skylake)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500*14,500**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H*7,000**Memory*Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4*2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 1060 6GB DDR5*21,500**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 430w*4,500**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,700**UPS*CyberPower BU1000-IN 1000VA UPS*3,500**Speakers*Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers*2,500**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS*9,000**Total**72,200*
Since your budget is only 70K you cannot go with Overclocking Processor. Presently 1080p is more than enough for gaming and you won't notice any difference. 
The only difference between B150 & H170 Motherboards is the the former has no RAID support where as the latter has.
Don't ever go with Corsair VS Series PSU's.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 23, 2016)

+1 to the configuration given by bssunilreddy. Best vfm configuration.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 72.2K (Modified) (Skylake)*
> Don't ever go with Corsair VS Series PSU's.




GTX 1060 is very power efficient, it will run fine on any psu. vs series has no ripples and vs 450 is enough. you guys over hype psu for low end budgets.
if you are going to use high end cards, overclock them, cpu overclock, then sure spend the cash on psu.

and your prices are ridiculous as in every thread, where do you really get your prices from?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> GTX 1060 is very power efficient, it will run fine on any psu. vs series has no ripples and vs 450 is enough. you guys over hype psu for low end budgets.
> if you are going to use high end cards, overclock them, cpu overclock, then sure spend the cash on psu.
> 
> and your prices are ridiculous as in every thread, where do you really get your prices from?



From a review of Corsair VS450 -"Some of the secondary side capacitors are made by Aishi, but most are  from CapXon – a brand renowned for poor quality capacitors"

All my prices are based on local CTC,Secunderabad prices only. I don't give or suggest online prices as they are 10% higher always compared to local prices.

Source:Corsair VS450 Revie


----------



## anky (Jul 23, 2016)

Can I get a used 1440p in the range? 
I can spend 5k more if required. 
I already have keyboard and mouse nd don't require speakers. I just want my system to be future proof For Atleast 2-3 years


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 23, 2016)

anky said:


> Can I get a used 1440p in the range?
> I can spend 5k more if required.
> I already have keyboard and mouse nd don't require speakers. I just want my system to be future proof For Atleast 2-3 years



A 2K monitor might cost you just around 30-40K.
Not possible in your budget.
Also a better monitor isn't future proofing.
Buying a 1080GTX would be called as future proofing.


----------



## anky (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh.. Then it has to be 1080 only. And how much of performance difference will be between GTX 1060 mini and amp/normal editions? 
Will mini edition heat more than regular version?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 23, 2016)

buy the amp edition, the difference can get huge in summers.


----------



## anky (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys what are the advantages and disadvantages of ultra wide monitors, it can give split screen function which can be very useful in programming.
other than that, what are the pros and cons of that in gaming and movies.

or hows this for regular 1080 ?
Amazon.in: Buy Samsung Curved LC24F390FHWXXL 23.6-inch Monitor (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews &amp; Rating

can any cost cutting like getting i5 4400 can be justified to get this or ultrawide monitor (cheapest Ultrawide monitor is for 15000 rs)


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> Guys what are the advantages and disadvantages of ultra wide monitors, it can give split screen function which can be very useful in programming.
> other than that, what are the pros and cons of that in gaming and movies.
> 
> or hows this for regular 1080 ?
> ...



Frankly ultrawide isn't worth it, if is not heigher than 29" and has a resolution of 1440UW.
If you plan to get 24" inch monitor stick to 16:9.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Frankly ultrawide isn't worth it, if is not heigher than 29" and has a resolution of 1440UW.
> If you plan to get 24" inch monitor stick to 16:9.



+1 to this.


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Frankly ultrawide isn't worth it, if is not heigher than 29" and has a resolution of 1440UW.
> If you plan to get 24" inch monitor stick to 16:9.


okay so between Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS and 23.6" Samsung curved one. which one should I go for?


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> okay so between Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS and 23.6" Samsung curved one. which one should I go for?


Depend on the GPU of your choice.
If it is 1060 then Dell or else if 1070 then 24GM77 from LG


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 72.2K (Modified) (Skylake)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 6500*14,500**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H*7,000**Memory*Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4*2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 1060 6GB DDR5*21,500**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 430w*4,500**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,700**UPS*CyberPower BU1000-IN 1000VA UPS*3,500**Speakers*Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers*2,500**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS*9,000**Total**72,200*
> ...



Please comment on following:
intel i5 6400 - 13.4k vs i5 6400 @ 15.3k - what to choose? (I need to bring down cost as much as possible, if there is not much of a performance difference)
gigabyte b150 - 7.6k vs MSI b150 bazooka @ 6.8k vs MSI b150 mortar @ 7.2k vs asus b150 @ 6.9
GTX 1060 is not available @ 21.5, 1060 mini is @ 23k and regular editions @ 25k (only  @ MD Computers) at amazon it is for 29k!
So I was thinking for saving in above items if that is Supported by you guys

- - - Updated - - -



shekharSHASHANK said:


> Depend on the GPU of your choice.
> If it is 1060 then Dell or else if 1070 then 24GM77 from LG



I asked for samsung curved one vs dell..bioth have same resolution i.e 1920x1080, excluded lg ultrawide from my list.
If res is same and screen size s bigger, than also GPU perforcmance is impacted?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2016)

MSI b150 bazooka is fine, it will work.
Buy a cheaper power supply, no speakers. 
Be careful buying cheaper power supply.

Try FSP SAGA II, 500Watts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> Please comment on following:
> intel i5 6400 - 13.4k vs i5 6400 @ 15.3k - what to choose? (I need to bring down cost as much as possible, if there is not much of a performance difference)
> gigabyte b150 - 7.6k vs MSI b150 bazooka @ 6.8k vs MSI b150 mortar @ 7.2k vs asus b150 @ 6.9
> GTX 1060 is not available @ 21.5, 1060 mini is @ 23k and regular editions @ 25k (only  @ MD Computers) at amazon it is for 29k!
> ...


Go with i5 6500 @ 13.3k 
Zotac GTX 1060 Mini @ 23k
Antec VP500PC @ 3.3k

As for the motherboards quality is concerned their rating is as follows:

Asus>Gigabyte>MSI

Feel free to buy from any of the above brands but which comes under your budget anky

Zotax GTX1060 Mini is compared to Founders Edition and it has custom cooler compared to Founders Edition, so no worries there.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> MSI b150 bazooka is fine, it will work.
> Buy a cheaper power supply, no speakers.
> Be careful buying cheaper power supply.
> 
> Try FSP SAGA II, 500Watts.



I don't want to take risk with PSU. What do u suggest about processor 6400  vs 6500. there is another one 6402p

Will inquire in local shops about the prices.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2016)

get the 6500 processor, the difference is quite a bit. that motherboard btw won't support SLI or 2 graphics cards! should be fine in a budget build. 
most high end builds also avoid SLI any way.


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> get the 6500 processor, the difference is quite a bit. that motherboard btw won't support SLI or 2 graphics cards! should be fine in a budget build.
> most high end builds also avoid SLI any way.


yeah and 1060 also don't support sli so that's not a deal breaker, and bazooka has no issues than this na?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> I don't want to take risk with PSU. What do u suggest about processor 6400  vs 6500. there is another one 6402p
> 
> Will inquire in local shops about the prices.


Take i5 6500 and Antec VP500PC.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Take i5 6500 and Antec VP500PC.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



any disadvantages over seasonic for this?

and earlier I was suggested antec vp550p, hows that one?

I want sleeved/black cables, I have seen cables in most of the psu is colored and looks very ugly. I am planning for NZXT S340 with transparent panel, so I don't want colorful cables in the cabinet


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> any disadvantages over seasonic for this?
> 
> and earlier I was suggested antec vp550p, hows that one?
> 
> I want sleeved/black cables, I have seen cables in most of the psu is colored and looks very ugly. I am planning for NZXT S340 with transparent panel, so I don't want colorful cables in the cabinet


Anky
You said you want to go cheap and get everything under 70k
I suggested what's best under 70k
Seasonic is master of PSU's but Antec is also good.

Antec VP550P is costly than Antec VP500PC where the later is sufficient for your build and GPU.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anky
> You said you want to go cheap and get everything under 70k
> I suggested what's best under 70k
> Seasonic is master of PSU's but Antec is also good.
> ...



I am going with the config u suggested ..I am asking these questions because I cannot get gtx 1060 in 21k anywhere..its for 25k.
and I said that I can extend for 5k if required. I was just asking that where I can save even little (without compromising) so that 1060 can be included. and S340 is what I like very much, I am willing to spend some cash there. also anything u say is not available here according to the prices u have mentioned, and can you please the name of the shops where you get these prices, will ask if they can ship to pune and what are the shipping charges.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> I am going with the config u suggested ..I am asking these questions because I cannot get gtx 1060 in 21k anywhere..its for 25k.
> and I said that I can extend for 5k if required. I was just asking that where I can save even little (without compromising) so that 1060 can be included. and S340 is what I like very much, I am willing to spend some cash there. also anything u say is not available here according to the prices u have mentioned, and can you please the name of the shops where you get these prices, will ask if they can ship to pune and what are the shipping charges.


Some of the listed prices are from the distributors and some from local vendors.

I say you can ask Arun Computers, PL Computers, Swetha Computers, Computer Bazar CTC, Secunderabad.

Ask quote from each of them and you would be lucky if they ship. Normally they wont ship.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Some of the listed prices are from the distributors and some from local vendors.
> 
> I say you can ask Arun Computers, PL Computers, Swetha Computers, Computer Bazar CTC, Secunderabad.
> 
> ...




okay...googled about shops and contacted PL computers already..they will ship with courier charges..let see how they quote


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

anky said:


> okay...googled about shops and contacted PL computers already..they will ship with courier charges..let see how they quote


How much did they quote for GTX1060. They said 21k for the Zotac GTX1060 Mini.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> How much did they quote for GTX1060. They said 21k for the Zotac GTX1060 Mini.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



PL computers have not replied yet, Computer bazar don't have 1060.gtx 1060 MINI  IS AVILAIBLE IS FOR 23K on MD computers. sent the list for arun computers also, waiting for reply

- - - Updated - - -

PL computers have have quoted 45450 for i5 6500, B150 D3H and GTX 1060
, Computer bazar don't have 1060.gtx 1060 MINI  IS AVILAIBLE IS FOR 23K on MD computers. sent the list for arun computers also, waiting for reply
 what was the total price for your system in the signature? how is gtx 950 performing? I a guessing you must be waiting for 10 series NVidia and will upgrade your graphics in future since 950 is looking a lil odd in the specs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2016)

RX 480 price reduced, you should consider it, as its more future proof now!
Radeon RX 480 has its price decreased in India - Technolog


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> RX 480 price reduced, you should consider it, as its more future proof now!
> Radeon RX 480 has its price decreased in India - Technolog



Unless this one is cheaper than GTX 1060 then I don't think its worth buying it. What do you say?

Zotac GTX 1060 is available from Amazon.com for 24.4k, including import duties and shipping. Nad sometimes I have read that they even refund yopur import duty fee if that is less than the actual duty fee occurred. Does Zotac has international warranty?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

anky said:


> Unless this one is cheaper than GTX 1060 then I don't think its worth buying it. What do you say?
> 
> Zotac GTX 1060 is available from Amazon.com for 24.4k, including import duties and shipping. Nad sometimes I have read that they even refund yopur import duty fee if that is less than the actual duty fee occurred. Does Zotac has international warranty?


You said Zotac GTX1060 is available for 25k in mdcomputers. So why buying from amazon.com and international warranty.
Be reasonable buddy.

GTX1060 is faster than RX480 always and if vulkan API gets optimised 1060 will become a lot faster.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You said Zotac GTX1060 is available for 25k in mdcomputers. So why buying from amazon.com and international warranty.
> Be reasonable buddy.
> 
> GTX1060 is faster than RX480 always and if vulkan API gets optimised 1060 will become a lot faster.
> ...



It is available for 25k, but its out of stock right now, and they don't know when it will be back in stock. if within two weeks max its available from them then I will buy from them only na. I have already got myself registered for it.
yeah, you are right, should wait for it to become available for 24.7k @MD computers only.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2016)

Go through the reviews for GTX 1060 vs RX 480.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060: Benchmark Review - 25 Games Tested! - YouTub
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 Overclocking - YouTub
Palit GTX 1060 Super JetStream: Benchmark Review including Overclocking - YouTub

See these reviews and buy.
The mini version won't overclock nicely with decent temperatures I think so. Check out EVGA GTX 160 SC reviews, its a mini version. I am not sure how this performs.


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Go through the reviews for GTX 1060 vs RX 480.
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060: Benchmark Review - 25 Games Tested! - YouTub
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 Overclocking - YouTub
> Palit GTX 1060 Super JetStream: Benchmark Review including Overclocking - YouTub
> ...



not considering mini version for 1060 anyway, specially in Indian summer conditions it will heat up pretty fast.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

anky said:


> not considering mini version for 1060 anyway, specially in Indian summer conditions it will heat up pretty fast.



Get the Zotac GTX1060 AMP Edition @ 25k from mdcomputers

Link:ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 AMP EDITIO


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Get the Zotac GTX1060 AMP Edition @ 25k from mdcomputers
> 
> Link:ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 AMP EDITIO



omg! Amazing!!..thaks...a lot...
 Ordered!!!!...wohooooo!!!!!!....thanks a lot Sunil!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2016)

24700 , price cut of 300 at mdcomputers.


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> 24700 , price cut of 300 at mdcomputers.



yeah!!...ordered it...paid via IMPS and it cost me exactly the same, COD, payment by card was charging around 450 more...!

- - - Updated - - -

I just saw it does not have back plate with it ..any disadvantages..need to worry?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

anky said:


> yeah!!...ordered it...paid via IMPS and it cost me exactly the same, COD, payment by card was charging around 450 more...!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I just saw it does not have back plate with it ..any disadvantages..need to worry?


Since the Zotac card is small it does not need extra back plate. So no way it will bend under any circumstances. Dont worry.

Happy Gaming...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Since the Zotac card is small it does not need extra back plate. So no way it will bend under any circumstances. Dont worry.
> 
> Happy Gaming...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk




Thanks Sunil,

now searching internet for lowest prices of other components


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

anky said:


> Thanks Sunil,
> 
> now searching internet for lowest prices of other components


Anky
Call Amit Jain of PL Computers in CTC, Secunderabad since he ships components.
He also quotes very good prices.

He is the one who quoted 21.5k for Zotac GTX1060 Mini.

His Contact number is: 92 46 352400

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Anky
> Call Amit Jain of PL Computers in CTC, Secunderabad since he ships components.
> He also quotes very good prices.
> 
> ...



okay ..will call him...meanwhile I have found a local distributor in pune. getting the quotation from him for rest of the components.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Anky
> Call Amit Jain of PL Computers in CTC, Secunderabad since he ships components.
> He also quotes very good prices.
> 
> ...



still stuck between monitor choices.
DELL 22" which u suggested or Samsung curved 24".
curved one is 4k more than dell. is it worth it? how is the gaming experience in curved monitors.
p.s : both have same resolution

Pls help here  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2016)

haha, no backplate, of course. they have kept it cheap. the MSI card costs 27300! 2.5k more.
I wanted to buy this, instead i got fed up ordered and 1070!


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> haha, no backplate, of course. they have kept it cheap. the MSI card costs 27300! 2.5k more.
> I wanted to buy this, instead i got fed up ordered and 1070!



and no LED on the card too.....but its okay..atleast I got it for less than 25k ..Performance difference will be not significant than MSI, so its fine.
and I have one question wrt monitor.
if a monitor's refresh rate is 60Hz, then it means if our GPU is giving more than 60 fps, it will be of no use?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2016)

anky said:


> and no LED on the card too.....but its okay..atleast I got it for less than 25k ..Performance difference will be not significant than MSI, so its fine.
> and I have one question wrt monitor.
> if a monitor's refresh rate is 60Hz, then it means if our GPU is giving more than 60 fps, it will be of no use?



It will kind a feel smoother at 90fps when you rapidly move your mouse. lots of frames will be displayed in half, before fully rendered, it will be replaced by newly updated frame.
fps will never drop below 60, so it will be smooth every scene. even if the scene gets graphically intense. so its kind of nice.

- - - Updated - - -

I bought the Zotac card because of their extended 5 years warranty, easy to resell and buy GTX 1080ti
I wanted to buy the MSI card. When you are spending 40, another 2k is just worth it. But I heard MSI service has been horrible in the past.

So yeah its fine, forget the looks. Well if you are getting a transparent, that means you are gunning for the looks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I bought the Zotac card because of their extended 5 years warranty, easy to resell and buy GTX 1080ti
> I wanted to buy the MSI card. When you are spending 40, another 2k is just worth it. But I heard MSI service has been horrible in the past.



MSI service was horrible in the past but they improved a lot.


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

Zotac stil has 5 yrs warranty scheme?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2016)

anky said:


> Zotac stil has 5 yrs warranty scheme?





Zotac has 2+ 3years = 5 years warranty

Register your Zotac product Here:Product Registration | ZOTA


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2016)

Curved TVs: The Pros and Con

I would not buy a curved screen until I see some usually watched video clips on it first on same size as planning to buy.I have seen big curved screens at malls but never a small 24" or for that matter anything less than a 60" curved screen in malls.


----------



## anky (Jul 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Curved TVs: The Pros and Con
> 
> I would not buy a curved screen until I see some usually watched video clips on it first on same size as planning to buy.I have seen big curved screens at malls but never a small 24" or for that matter anything less than a 60" curved screen in malls.



hmm..read this at at many places that smaller curved tv are not worth it. need to see the monitor in real to get the feel of it.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Go with i5 6500 @ 13.3k
> Zotac GTX 1060 Mini @ 23k
> Antec VP500PC @ 3.3k
> 
> ...



getting Asus B150M-K FOR 6.9K from local shop here.
i5 6500 for rs 14.5

hows this asus mobo..can you please look into this and tell me the disadvantages?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2016)

anky said:


> hmm..read this at at many places that smaller curved tv are not worth it. need to see the monitor in real to get the feel of it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Asus motherboards are good. The difference between B150 and H170 motherboards is that H170 has RAID support. This is the only difference. So go with it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Asus motherboards are good. The difference between B150 and H170 motherboards is that H170 has RAID support. This is the only difference. So go with it.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



this one has ddr4 ram support na?..any thing important which is not present in this mobo?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2016)

^^ B150M-K | Motherboards | ASUS Global

Buddy go through the above link & check for yourself if the Motherboard suits your needs.

Here goes the Memory specifications for the Motherboard as mentioned in the Asus website :

2 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR4 2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory *
Dual Channel Memory Architecture 
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs. 
* Refer to ASUS Singapore for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).
* The maximum memory frequency supported varies by processor.

Hope your query is answered.


----------



## anky (Jul 28, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ B150M-K | Motherboards | ASUS Global
> 
> Buddy go through the above link & check for yourself if the Motherboard suits your needs.
> 
> ...



2400Mhz RAM will work?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2016)

It will but the RAM modules will operate at 2133.


----------



## anky (Jul 28, 2016)

then whats the use of buying 2400Mhz RAM?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2016)

Practically nothing as of now for an avg user.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2016)

anky said:


> then whats the use of buying 2400Mhz RAM?



I don't think there is any significant difference between DDR4 2133 and DDR4 2400. If you wanna boast about it or show off then makes the difference  otherwise not much at all. If you wanna use DDR4 2400 MHz you might have to go for a more expensive Motherboard.


----------



## anky (Jul 28, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> I don't think there is any significant difference between DDR4 2133 and DDR4 2400. If you wanna boast about it or show off then makes the difference  otherwise not much at all. If you wanna use DDR4 2400 MHz you might have to go for a more expensive Motherboard.



then I will go for 2133Mhz only. its cheaper also


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 28, 2016)

I have i5 3450 with 8gb ram will buying 1060 make sense i play game at 1080 in a 21 inch monitor. Actually my 7700 has died recently after 4 yrs of torture.


----------



## anky (Jul 28, 2016)

I think it will be a very good upgrade. Let other member also reply. Please post your complete pc configuration


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 29, 2016)

anky said:


> I think it will be a very good upgrade. Let other member also reply. Please post your complete pc configuration



Intel i5 3450 3.10 ghz
Ram 8 gb 1300
psu : 550 w vs crosir
storage 2 tb
motherboard gigabyte ga series
also suggest me other cheaper card where i can play latest game at 1080 at 40- 50 fps


----------



## anky (Jul 29, 2016)

bkpeerless said:


> Intel i5 3450 3.10 ghz
> Ram 8 gb 1300
> psu : 550 w vs crosir
> storage 2 tb
> ...



you can have GTX 960, or can take 1060 mini, if rx 480 process drop to around 20k then u can take that also...gtx 960 is now one gen older, you will get it for 14-15k locally.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]..I am still confused about motherboard...I saw asus b150 pro gaming aura while browsing and fell in love with that mobo..its very ocstly...but b150m is not that costly...

please advice..i need atleast one thing to look beautiful in my system...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2016)

anky said:


> you can have GTX 960, or can take 1060 mini, if rx 480 process drop to around 20k then u can take that also...gtx 960 is now one gen older, you will get it for 14-15k locally.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @bssunilreddy ..I am still confused about motherboard...I saw asus b150 pro gaming aura while browsing and fell in love with that mobo..its very ocstly...but b150m is not that costly...
> ...



*Budget - 80.2K (Modified) (Skylake)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500*14,500**Motherboard*Asus H170 Pro Gaming
*11,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4*2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP Edition DDR5 *25,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 430w*4,500**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,700**UPS*CyberPower BU1000-IN 1000VA UPS*3,500**Speakers*Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers*2,500**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS*9,000**Total**80,200*

Functionality is important than beauty regarding a motherboard. You can go with the above said Mobo as it looks like a Aura Motherboard also but has more features and rock solid.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2016)

Nvidia GTX 1060 Launch Day Mega Thread

GTX 1060 Review &amp; Launchday Megathrea

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Jul 30, 2016)

ok guys...i am askint this one last time..please spare me for being stupid..m very confused about motherboards..in the morning i will got o shop to buy rest of the components and i have not decided on mobo yet 

i have decided not to go on the looks (asus auro)...please suggest me a good build quality mobo with following - 

good audio.
more than two usb 3 ports...is buying one with usb c type and 3.1 suggested?..since in the coming years c type usb will be used more and more..
should not increase temprature..
should privde fast storage iinterfaces and also support ssd
should have 4 ram slots.

my case has 4 fans so it should not be a problem for that


and thank you guys for so much support..really really appreciate it

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2016)

anky said:


> ok guys...i am askint this one last time..please spare me for being stupid..m very confused about motherboards..in the morning i will got o shop to buy rest of the components and i have not decided on mobo yet
> 
> i have decided not to go on the looks (asus auro)...please suggest me a good build quality mobo with following -
> 
> ...



Best Motherboards

Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H -7000, (Functionality)
Asus H170 Pro Gaming -11500. (Functionality, Looks & Robust Stability)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2016)

bkpeerless said:


> Intel i5 3450 3.10 ghz
> Ram 8 gb 1300
> psu : 550 w vs crosir
> storage 2 tb
> ...


Go with Zotac GTX950 2GB @ 12k
Can easily get 40 - 50 fps on almost all games.

OR

Go with Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @ 9k
Can easily get 30 fps constant on almost all games.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2016)

GAINWARD GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES — GTX 1060 6GB GDDR

cheaper  gtx 1060

- - - Updated - - -

GAINWARD GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES — GTX 1060 6GB GDDR

cheaper  gtx 1060


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 30, 2016)

^^ Nice find man!! I was looking for a cheaper 1060. The AMP edition in Bangalore SP road costs a little more than 25k. This card saves me 2k. Thanks. Hopefully stock is there when I buy next week. I see that you're from Bangalore too.Have you ordered from MD Computers before? If Yes, how was your experience? And how much do they charge for shipping to Bangalore?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Nice find man!! I was looking for a cheaper 1060. The AMP edition in Bangalore SP road costs a little more than 25k. This card saves me 2k. Thanks. Hopefully stock is there when I buy next week. I see that you're from Bangalore too.Have you ordered from MD Computers before? If Yes, how was your experience? And how much do they charge for shipping to Bangalore?


Savera (Gainward)
Abrajit Agrawal

213/1 2nd Floor , Minerva Complex ,
S.D Road , Parklane,
PIN-500 003,
Secunderabad,
Telangana,
+91 9177442125,
hyderabad@savera.co.in

Gainward GTX 1060 6GB -21500,
Gainward GTX 1060 6GB Phoenix -23150,
Gainward GTX 1060 6GB Phoenix GS -24150.

Savera deals with distribution in India regarding Gainward Graphics Cards.

Contact Abrajit and get the respective card shipped.



Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Nice find man!! I was looking for a cheaper 1060. The AMP edition in Bangalore SP road costs a little more than 25k. This card saves me 2k. Thanks. Hopefully stock is there when I buy next week. I see that you're from Bangalore too.Have you ordered from MD Computers before? If Yes, how was your experience? And how much do they charge for shipping to Bangalore?



Its good, better than PrimeAGBG.

- - - Updated - - -

price drop! 
- Theitdepot

zotac amp at 24k now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2016)

^^ Dude, do you always visit these Computer parts e-shop?  But thanks to you I got the update. I will call theitdepot tomorrow and inquire how long will they take to ship to Bangalore. I also contacted Abhrajit from Savera Secunderabad. He said that the non-Phoenix Gainward 1060 will cost me 22.7k including shipping to Bangalore. But it will take 6-7 days to reach me. So I will check with theitdepot and decide.


----------



## anky (Jul 31, 2016)

Bought below components - 

i5 6500 - 14.8k
GTX 1060 - 24.7
Gigabyte B150M d3h - 7.7k
Dell S2216H - 8.8k
Corsair VS 550w - 3.9k
WD Blue 1 TB - 3450
G Skill RAM - 8GB DDR4 2133 Mhz
NZXT S340 Black - 5.9k

Will assemble it tommorow!!...

Thanks a lot guys..specially [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]...thanks a llot


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2016)

^^ Congrats dude!! Which gtx 1060 did you buy? I mean the manufacturer. And from where?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

anky said:


> Bought below components -
> 
> i5 6500 - 14.8k
> GTX 1060 - 24.7
> ...



Congrats and Happy Gaming but you should have bought Antec VP550P not Corsair VS550.


----------



## anky (Jul 31, 2016)

I bought ZOTAC GTX 1060 from MD computers.. It's available locally here for 24k... And I initially went for Antec only.. But it's service center is not here in pune... Whats wrong in this PSU.. I will ask if it can be returned


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

anky said:


> I bought ZOTAC GTX 1060 from MD computers.. It's available locally here for 24k... And I initially went for Antec only.. But it's service center is not here in pune... Whats wrong in this PSU.. I will ask if it can be returned



Corsair VS Series PSU's have are Some of the secondary side capacitors are made by Aishi, but most are from CapXon – a brand renowned for poor quality capacitor. 

Source:Hardware Insights | Informative hardware and software reviews, interesting articles, and discussion forum
Even in an entry level product, it surprises me that Corsair would be  brave enough to use them, as I have had to fix plenty of devices with  failed CapXon capacitors which weren’t very old. Even Teapo and OST  capacitors are generally considered to be more reliable than CapXon.

Replace Corsair VS550 with Antec VP550P or Corsair CX500M. I think so Corsair CX500M will be readily available and there is a service center in Pune.

Corsair CX500M Review:Corsair CX500M (V2) Semi Modular Power Supply - eTeknix


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2016)

anky said:


> I bought ZOTAC GTX 1060 from MD computers.. It's available *locally here for 24k*... And I initially went for Antec only.. But it's service center is not here in pune... Whats wrong in this PSU.. I will ask if it can be returned



If it was available locally for 24k then why did you pay extra to get it from MD?


----------



## anky (Jul 31, 2016)

i had already ordered from there earlier...


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh ok. How many days did it take for the card to reach your place?


----------



## jodo_c (Jul 31, 2016)

Antec doesn't have service centres. You have to give it to from where you have bought. They handle the RMA process. Buy from local store who are either official sellers or reputed stores coz it will be easy then.


----------



## anky (Jul 31, 2016)

Now it cannot be changed... Let it be... Now I have also setup my computer... Its lookin gorgeous.. Graphics card will arrive tomorrow.. Will be able to play games tomorrow only.. 
Installed windows 10 and installing various drivers. 
And I must say.. Monitor is looking Damm sexy.. No bazelees design is super awesome..!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2016)

^^Post some pics of the rig dude!!


----------



## anky (Jul 31, 2016)

Guys suggest Me Good led fans for front intake


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

anky said:


> Guys suggest Me Good led fans for front intake



Budget for the fans and which Cabinet are you using? What type of fans? 120mm or 140mm?


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Jul 31, 2016)

anky said:


> bought below components -
> 
> i5 6500 - 14.8k
> gtx 1060 - 24.7
> ...





congrats


----------



## anky (Jul 31, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget for the fans and which Cabinet are you using? What type of fans? 120mm or 140mm?



max 1000 for two fans..140mm will also do..NZXT S340


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2016)

anky said:


> max 1000 for two fans..140mm will also do..NZXT S340



Corsair Air Series AF140 140mm Purple LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan -1000.

Link:Corsair AIR Series AF140 140mm Purple LED Quiet Edition High Airflow FAN | eBay


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2016)

just put 1 case fan in the front, 1 back, 1 on cpu. works best.
the case should already come with some fans I suppose.

if you want to light up the case, buy a led sleeve, this is better than actually using led fan.
Lighting Kit For Computers - PC LED Lighting Kit  - NZX

- - - Updated - - -

LED Strip or LED Fans? - Case Modding and Other Mods - Linus Tech Tip


----------



## anky (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah...going for led strips only...will buy non led fans.
Bought local led strips for 170rs with remote. need to buy molex connector for that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2016)

anky said:


> yeah...going for led strips only...will buy non led fans.
> Bought local led strips for 170rs with remote. need to buy molex connector for that.




Deepcool GF140 Gamer Storm 140MM Fan-949.

Link:Deepcool GF140 Gamer Storm 140mm FAN RED | eBay


----------



## anky (Aug 1, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Deepcool GF140 Gamer Storm 140MM Fan-949.
> 
> Link:Deepcool GF140 Gamer Storm 140mm FAN RED | eBay



if anyone has used it.how long is the wire..will it be able to reach the motherboard?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2016)

why are you buying fans? doesn't nzxt come with fans?


----------



## anky (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah there are two fans pre installed...one at the top and another at the top bottom...so need atleast one intake fans..i will place it on the bottom side of the from panel ..so gpu can also be cooled effectively..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2016)

Show pictures of your case. I will tell how to setup the air flow.


----------



## anky (Aug 1, 2016)

okay...will post it at night. you can search on the internet...it has one fans at the top and opne at top at the rear side...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

anky said:


> okay...will post it at night. you can search on the internet...it has one fans at the top and opne at top at the rear side...


Once assemble post some benchmarks.Thinking about this config!


----------



## anky (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Once assemble post some benchmarks.Thinking about this config!



everything is done...tell me what type of benchmark you want?

I am running gta 5 and witcher 3 at max setting very smoothly

- - - Updated - - -

Guys...while plugging earphones and speakers through front panel...sound is coming only from one speakers/ear. What could be the issue...wires are propely plugged..do I need to replug it..or its a driver issue..please help..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2016)

^ Try changing the audio/speaker output to stereo mode in sound settings in control panel.


----------



## anky (Aug 3, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Try changing the audio/speaker output to stereo mode in sound settings in control panel.



I checked it in realtech application. it is stereo only.


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2016)

Check your manual and see if there is any mention of setting something in BIOS.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2016)

nac said:


> Check your manual and see if there is any mention of setting something in BIOS.


In the Bios set it as HD Audio

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 3, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> In the Bios set it as HD Audio
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



not nay mention of setting osmething relate to audio..only audio led enable.disable option is in there


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2016)

anky said:


> not nay mention of setting osmething relate to audio..only audio led enable.disable option is in there


Can you send a screenshot of your bios audio options and also realtek application window screenshot.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 4, 2016)

it got solved guys!!...replugged the caable in mobo and it worked...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 4, 2016)

anky said:


> it got solved guys!!...replugged the caable in mobo and it worked...


ah, the classic solution:cool_NF:


----------



## anky (Aug 4, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ah, the classic solution:cool_NF:



haha..!..


----------



## anky (Aug 6, 2016)

here is the link of my setup guys!!

*forum.digit.in/show-off/198162-my-first-gaming-setup.html#post2296481


----------

